# Female Designer Needed for Philly Sports Company



## cblechman (Jan 9, 2013)

I am the president of a new Philadelphia Sports Apparel/Accessories company that caters exclusively to women. I have been working with graphic designers that my brother company uses, however, I am looking for additional female designers who can help add the touch of femininity that speaks to our brand vision.

I am looking for a designer who can take on both t-shirt designs, as well as general branding for the company. I am looking to create a look/feel/style for the company that will keep overall design and messaging consistent. This is a freelance position.

If you're interested in this opportunity please respond below or reply to me directly via email.

Thanks!
Christine Blechman
broad street broad
e: [email protected]


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Why does it have to be a female, is there something a male doesn't understand..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

You certainly can choose to hire whomever you feel is best suited for the job. However when seeking to hire someone you really should not get into the habit of using someones sex, age, race, etc, as any type of requirements for the position. You are just needlessly opening yourself up to the potential of creating problems for yourself.

Good luck filling the position.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello Christine ~ Just sent an email. Hope I can help!


----------

